# This is bs



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

This is bs 
8hrs of driving
http://This is bs [MEDIA=imgur]gallery[/MEDIA] 
[MEDIA=imgur]OQT0m[/MEDIA]


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

drive 4 hr ! lyft makes more money when more driver online go offline !


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

david, never drive 8 hours straight. You have to know the busy times and drive those. 

i usually do 3-4 hour shifts. Staying with it if it is busy for another hour or two. Dead time is pointless. 
If you drive days start with am rush then go off the road at 11am and then come back at 4pm. The only time it is worthwhile to drive in the afternoon is on the weekends.


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> david, never drive 8 hours straight. You have to know the busy times and drive those.
> 
> i usually do 3-4 hour shifts. Staying with it if it is busy for another hour or two. Dead time is pointless.
> If you drive days start with am rush then go off the road at 11am and then come back at 4pm. The only time it is worthwhile to drive in the afternoon is on the weekends.


You should never assume. This isn't 8 hours straight. This is 8 hours across the day. Thursday night during a minor league baseball game couple of rides to and from and a couple of rides during Power Hour 4 p.m. to 5 p.m. A few early morning airport rides between 10:30 in the morning and 1 p.m.

Let's not forget here what I am trying to point out the fact that I gave 12 rides and only receive $4 in tips. That's what is bullshit


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry that happened. I just picked up first ride and it was $5.25 with 50% prime. Guy gave me a $5.

The times you put don't actually cover 8 hours. But whatever. If you have that many rides and that is all you got perhaps you are doing something else wrong.


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

4 p.m. to 10 p.m. is 6 hours and then 10 to 1 is 3 so I overshot. I've been driving for 4 months I've given almost 900 rides. It has nothing to do with me. A normal today yields on average a 10% in tips. I am absolutely one hundred percent pointing out the fact that the passengers are getting worse


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Same here, its just crammed like sardeen cans in los Angeles. They over saturate the market, but today was pathetic!! I mean just wall to wall drivers looking for any damn thing to pick up. Its embarrassing! I got 5 rides in 7 hours today on Friday.. The traffic doesn't help eithor.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> drive 4 hr ! lyft makes more money when more driver online go offline !


Please tell me your not a uber driver your way to hot for this shit lol


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DavidHill76 said:


> This is bs
> 8hrs of driving
> http://This is bs [MEDIA=imgur]gallery[/MEDIA]
> [MEDIA=imgur]OQT0m[/MEDIA][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## PHX777 (Jun 15, 2017)

DavidHill76 said:


> This is bs
> 8hrs of driving
> http://This is bs [MEDIA=imgur]gallery[/MEDIA]
> [MEDIA=imgur]OQT0m[/MEDIA][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It was dead yesterday. I only did 2 rides and said forget it, I can do other things and then come back later, glad I didn't come back. However I was tipped both those rides. David's frustration is with tipping. I am testing the no line theory this weekend and I let two line rides go. Don't know if I will be doing that if the rest of the weekend is on the dead side but it did prove correct this time.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

If you don't know where to find pax, look for where the Taxis are and see if they are moving. If so, stay nearby. Older folks are still using the taxis and the younger crowd is yours. 
And yes, some young people on expense cards are still using taxis since their companies don't like Lyft/Uber yet.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> It was dead yesterday. I only did 2 rides and said forget it, I can do other things and then come back later, glad I didn't come back. However I was tipped both those rides. David's frustration is with tipping. I am testing the no line theory this weekend and I let two line rides go. Don't know if I will be doing that if the rest of the weekend is on the dead side but it did prove correct this time.


I got a ping AS I was dropping a Lyft client off and I did not get an opportunity to accept. It just said another rider has been Added to your queue. What's up with that. I don't know if my pressing the button to "Drop Off xxxxxx" accepted the ping.

Any ideas?


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Mark Campagna said:


> I got a ping AS I was dropping a Lyft client off and I did not get an opportunity to accept. It just said another rider has been Added to your queue. What's up with that. I don't know if my pressing the button to "Drop Off xxxxxx" accepted the ping.
> 
> Any ideas?


Lyft has been doing this for a while now. If a new passenger is relatively close by to the last passenger you have as you are to make the drop off, Lyft automatically "stacks" that rider to your queue without you having the discretion to accept or not or even see that passenger's rating. It's almost like a Lyft Line ride but only after you drop off your last passenger.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yrah. Sometimes you accept one rider. And they switch you to another one. You dont even accept or decline. It just is underhanded.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DavidHill76 said:


> This is bs
> 8hrs of driving
> http://This is bs [MEDIA=imgur]gallery[/MEDIA]
> [MEDIA=imgur]OQT0m[/MEDIA][/QUOTE]
> Hey, with mileage, that like $7 bucks an hour :)


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

depreciation is .15/mile if you drive a new or newer vehicle.....if so you can't take that off......RIDESHARE IS A SKIM SCAM!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Dude that really sucks. I feel your pain but at least you live in Nashville where the cost of living is somewhat reasonable. My Saturday was a 7 hour, $64 waste of fawking time.... and that was me cherry picking $3.75 scrap ride left overs after rolling away 60% of my pings to Line chasers. Uber wasn't much better. Cant wait for Johnny Law to start cracking down on the migrants, as if they don't have more important things to busy their weekends with in this bass ackwards city.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, with mileage, that like $7 bucks an hour


Actually, I just did my 1st quarter books. (late).
I figured that my expenses were $7.03 an hour
(Includes depreciation, insurance, registration, gas, parts, maintenance, camera, seat covers, car wash, etc.)

So, if his expenses are the same for those 8 hours:
$11.41
-$7.03
=
$4.38 per hour (before taxes of course)

Keep on Ubering, eventually you will raise your earnings to minimum wage!! (just stop repairing your car to do so)


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

No morals anymore


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

$92 in Nashville is like $300 in SF! Can't you buy a house there for something like $82,000? In SF a dump of a house is $900,000 so why you complaining? AND being that you live in Nashville means you probably voted for the guy on the left...how's that working out for you?


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

I have no food money, its sad!


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

It's been robbery!


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

You're always going to have bad days. 
I've had $300 days for less than 8 hours, and I've had $100 for 10 hours. They are all learning experiences and now I know when and where to drive. It's all about maximizing your time driving.. 
Lyft and uber at the same time, usually never just one platform unless you are trying to get a bonus and have to be online or accept % of trips. Bonuses aren't easy to get, but depending on your market, they can make up for the dismal days.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Such a dishonest company now, they make drivers completely broke and homeless!


----------

